# Anyone used a shiro jbl viv lock



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi guys and girls has anyone used a shiro jbl viv lock? From what I can see its a pair of magnets that releases when you flash the key infront, look pretty good but doesn't everything in the sales vid! 

Just wondering if any one could give an honest review and if there's anywhere cheaper than eBay which is around 13 quid posted

Cheers 
Martin


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

This is the lock
Anyone?


Shiro JBL candado terrario - vivarium lock - YouTube


----------



## gecko67 (Mar 17, 2010)

i use these on all 4 of my snake vivs ,they look and fit better than the key locks.you stick the metal piece on the inside of one door and use the magnet to move the middle section then slide the doors open ,


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

gecko67 said:


> i use these on all 4 of my snake vivs ,they look and fit better than the key locks.you stick the metal piece on the inside of one door and use the magnet to move the middle section then slide the doors open ,


Thanks for the reply
Is 13 quid posted a good price?


----------



## gecko67 (Mar 17, 2010)

i paid 14.95 posted ,not too bad as you get two in a pack


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Cool will order one then thank you


----------



## bex993 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Instructions*

Hi, I wondered if someone would mind giving me instructions on how to install these magnetic locks please.
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

I wouldn't bother got 2 in the pack and both fell off within days!
Waste of money


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Bought one of these but dammed if I can get it to work !! It seems as though the part which attaches to the glass is not magnetic. Anyone else had similar problems ??


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

deefa139 said:


> Bought one of these but dammed if I can get it to work !! It seems as though the part which attaches to the glass is not magnetic. Anyone else had similar problems ??


Possibly bent out too far for the magnetic to pull it in?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

No it is definitely not magnetic, the magnet is really strong for a little one, tried it with a different magnet as well, think it's just a piece of c**p :devil:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

deefa139 said:


> No it is definitely not magnetic, the magnet is really strong for a little one, tried it with a different magnet as well, think it's just a piece of c**p :devil:


I'm a bit confused then. It's made of metal so should be magnetic. Do you have a picture of how you're using it, without trying to make you sound like an idiot is it possible you're using it wrong?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

I did think that so I have tried it front ways, back ways, upside down and the magnet refuses to stick to it (as does the other magnet I have). The magnet that came with it quite happily picks up other metal objects though. Very strange.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

deefa139 said:


> I did think that so I have tried it front ways, back ways, upside down and the magnet refuses to stick to it (as does the other magnet I have). The magnet that came with it quite happily picks up other metal objects though. Very strange.


Bizarre! Sounds like you need it replacing then.


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine works, its just the keeps falling off


----------

